# LnD two man limit



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Originally, was suppose to go with my grandpa and his friend, but grandma was not feeling well.

Would have stayed home, but good thing danmanfish reached out to me. While on our way there and back, Dan shared his deep sea adventures and exploits. Needless to say, the 2.5 hour trip was quick, and I was soaking it in and learning A LOT! Looks like i'm in for some hardware, Shimano TLD 20 II A and 30 II A. Can't let the big ones get away! Thanks Dan for sharing and looking forward to seeing you catch some big ones come Summer. Don't forget about this deep sea rookie when you have a slot available!

Back to Lnd, we got there at 9 am, fishing at 9:30, and out at 3pm. We fished east bank, at my favorite wading spot. Carp activity was high today. Dan caught 5 carps, I think I hooked one, but was not able to bring it up. The fishes are bigger today, much bigger. It's good fishing at the LnD, go get you some! Dan is in the upper corner pix walking up the cliff with his 25 nice sized bass. My stringer before trying to squeeze them into a 5 gallon bucket.

Met some people I know. They caught some good fishes too, and a striper. Today was the best catching day of all my times at LnD!


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Nice going hopn, looks like a lot of fun you had out there.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome report hopn! I have GOT to make that drive before its too late. Thanks and nice haul.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yes go get you some Bankin' On It.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great report and video. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> Great report and video. What kind of camera is that?


It's a generation 1 Contour Roam Cam with accessory head strap.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool report Hopn, thanks for the video!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome video and report! Thanks for sharing, and keep the pics coming, hopn.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Had lots of fun fishing with danmanfish.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great report and video! I just wish you would inject a little more excitement into your voice! LOL! Sounds like y'all hat a great time.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Great report and video! I just wish you would inject a little more excitement into your voice! LOL! Sounds like y'all hat a great time.


Thanks Reel Time. LOL! I'm just trying to keep it real.  It's hard to be excited when it's the 4th time I've been there. But rest assure, I had lots of fun fishing there. Best thing to do on a Saturday is catch spawning big WB!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I knew you wouldn't let us down, great report!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good report and video,that is a lot of fun.glad to see you had a good time.


----------



## Metal Artist (Jan 1, 2013)

makes me want to turn around and head straight back up there. but i can't. i'll have to eat some fish before i can catch some more. i might try feeding some to the neighbors...


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks SS . Yes I had a blast crappiecandy29. Do it Metal Artist! Conditions are good.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Enjoyed the video, thanks hopn.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

it was a great day fishing and fun fishing with Hop.. glad we got to go.. lets do it again very soon before the bite dies..
I guess we have to try hard and add the excitement.. lol..


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

hopn said:


> Originally, was suppose to go with my grandpa and his friend, but grandma was not feeling well.
> 
> Would have stayed home, but good thing danmanfish reached out to me. While on our way there and back, Dan shared his deep sea adventures and exploits. Needless to say, the 2.5 hour trip was quick, and I was soaking it in and learning A LOT! Looks like i'm in for some hardware, Shimano TLD 20 II A and 30 II A. Can't let the big ones get away! Thanks Dan for sharing and looking forward to seeing you catch some big ones come Summer. Don't forget about this deep sea rookie when you have a slot available!
> 
> ...


Good catch and good video. Nice trip to LnD. Too far to drive by myself up that way. What is a good car pool. Keep the video coming.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks RAYSOR and texas_fishing.



danmanfish said:


> it was a great day fishing and fun fishing with Hop.. glad we got to go.. lets do it again very soon before the bite dies..
> I guess we have to try hard and add the excitement.. lol..


Yes it was fun, especially the part about getting out fished. Dan and I got out fished so bad it wasn't even funny. I stopped counting long ago, but I can hear Dan murmuring, "I've never been out fished like this before." LOL! I think almost 8 to 2? But we caught on to my friend's secret. It was the color and type of plastic lure my friend was using. We killed it after we "borrowed" some from his bag while he was away.

If all indicators are good, Friday I'll be up there again.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

If everything looks good, I'm heading there Saturday. I am stoked. Hopn, do you have a pic of your buddy's lure that was doing the trick?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> If everything looks good, I'm heading there Saturday. I am stoked. Hopn, do you have a pic of your buddy's lure that was doing the trick?


I'm going to be there Friday. I don't have a picture, maybe on the video, you can kinda see it. It's a solid color chartreuse or lime green 1 inch grub. The tail looks like a relaxed curly tail but not full curly tail if you were to flatten it out. And at the end it has a half centimeter split. I'm trying to find it on academy.com, the place he said he bought it.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

hopn said:


> I'm going to be there Friday. I don't have a picture, maybe on the video, you can kinda see it. It's a solid color chartreuse or lime green 1 inch grub. The tail looks like a relaxed curly tail but not full curly tail if you were to flatten it out. And at the end it has a half centimeter split. I'm trying to find it on academy.com, the place he said he bought it.


Edit update
Found it: Opaque Chartreuse

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...52_-1__?color=Red+Chart&N=97009337+4294963814


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

hopn said:


> Edit update
> Found it: Opaque Chartreuse
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...52_-1__?color=Red+Chart&N=97009337+4294963814


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Yep, I'm thinking chartreuse is the way to go right now at the LnD. All I brought with me were my white grubs (with pink jig heads) and I really had to work for what I caught. Great catchin Hopn! If my son doesn't have a baseball tournament Friday then we might head that way.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Great video Hopn! Goggle trinity river white bass fishing one of your vids is 1st in line.lol. My dad ,me and my boy's heading up wed. am try are luck hopefully this front don't shut them down too bad. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

You are welcome Bankin' On It.

Thanks Johnnytx. Yeah I had to worked it too with my white and pearl white grub/shad curly tail. 

Wow, lol didn't know that Duckchasr. I just tried it myself, #2 and #3 videos! :spineyes:

BTW, I just came back from academy on 59 inner 610 loop. Don't bother going there, I already clean house on the linked lure. :-D


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

hopn said:


> You are welcome Bankin' On It.
> 
> Thanks Johnnytx. Yeah I had to worked it too with my white and pearl white grub/shad curly tail.
> 
> ...


HAHA! I ordered mine online and I'm hoping to receive by Friday. They say 5 day delivery sooooo....


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, great trip. I should have gone, but couldn't. Too many Honey Do's. I guess I will have to find time this Saturday. Do you always wade Hopn? Can you acess that east bank by shore or does going in by a few feet on that side make all the difference?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Korajun said:


> Wow, great trip. I should have gone, but couldn't. Too many Honey Do's. I guess I will have to find time this Saturday. Do you always wade Hopn? Can you acess that east bank by shore or does going in by a few feet on that side make all the difference?


You don't have to wade. Wading gives you an extra 5 to 10 feet casting advantage. Plus it enables you to move left, closer to the bridge. This area is not accessible to bank anglers until you get close to the bridge. I've caught many WB here too. All casting to the center of the river.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> HAHA! I ordered mine online and I'm hoping to receive by Friday. They say 5 day delivery sooooo....


I checked on my Academy order...still "submitted" and not "shipped." Lemme tell ya, they're no Baad Marine Supply THAT'S for sure.

It finally dawned on me that my kids are out of school Friday...then I developed a slight twitch remembering my order status. Lunch time at Academy! BOO-YA! Found 'em. I'm taking Friday off and making the trip. I'm stoked!

Little side note...the ones online sell in packs of 10 for $1.59. At the storefront you get a pack of 20 for $0.99.


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

The acdemy by my house (FM 1093) next to Krogers has them, but no "opaque chartreuse"


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice video! I finally have some time this week to go up there but I just noticed there is a slug of water heading down river. Too far of a drive for me to chance it. Oh well...that's sums it up for me pretty much this year.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Freakin Jealous Hopn - I haven't caught one WB yet this year. Might have to run to your "honey hole"


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

GSMAN said:


> Nice video! I finally have some time this week to go up there *but I just noticed there is a slug of water heading down river.* Too far of a drive for me to chance it. Oh well...that's sums it up for me pretty much this year.


*NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*


















*ahem*
.
.
.
.
sorry.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Evidently, it's a pretty hot lure Korajun. lol

It's not my honey hole GeauxGet'Er, when I first fished there back in Feb, some guys were killing it there. They left early with limits, and we just moved in. But now that I think about it, that area just produces because of the way the underlining structures are relative to the center river channel. Perfect for a predator to ambush smaller fishes!

I normally make my decision to go the night before. This site is the decision maker for me:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=08065350


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

I just stick with the roadrunners.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Haha!*

I like it!! That's exactly what I did when I read the gauges up river! It might not be enough of a "slug" of rain to mess things up. But I ain't blowing a couple of days of vacation to find out.



Bankin' On It said:


> *NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superadd (Mar 18, 2012)

Great video!!


----------



## Adperez (May 21, 2011)

How hard is it to get to the eastside part of the river and how hard is it to fish right night next to the wall on the eastside?I wanna really catch some big catfish and i hear that the best spot is this true? I have live shad, big minnows and live crawfish for bait were thinking about heading out there in the morning.Whats yalls opinion?Just never been down there.


----------

